# DTP - Water filter query



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

I just received my new Sage Duo Temp Pro today and am in the process of assembling it. The water filter isn't anything like the little ones I see for sale which cost £12 for a years supply. I went onto Sage's website to see where I can order another filter and couldn't see them under the DTP listing, only the small ones. So I looked at other models and bingo!!!! It's a Claris filter and costs A WHOPPING £13.95!!!!!*WTF!!!! That's nearly £60 a year!!!! *That's 5x more in filter costs than the other ones. How do they justify that?

I have always used filtered water going into my old Dedica from a filter jug. If I continue to do that is the rip-off Claris filter necessary or would I be double filtering unnecessarily? My Boots filters work out slightly less at about £10 for a 3 month supply but I use the filtered water for other things like the iron or filling the kettle. So can I get away with not using the filter on the DTP if I use my filter jug instead?


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

Dunno, but my model Sage Dual Boiler which I bought recently came with the same Claris filter (couldn't find it on the Sage website either) and it now appears to have been replaced with the smaller capsule/cartridge type. Now, 2 things to check:

1. If you register your machine there was at one point supposed to be a free supply of the Claris filters for the first year - check if you have the same or try asking Sage (it may have been for DB/Oracle only though but worth a punt)

2. They have changed the water tank filter design on the DB at some point so mine has the old one. I get the impression it may be possible to buy a replacement water tank which would come with the new filter but not sure if everything is 100% compatible. Still discussing with Sage about this. Check if there's been a similar design change on the DTP and whether you can move to the new filter - might cost the same as a years supply of Claris filters though even if it's possible.

Other DTP owners on here will know more about yours specifically. I'd also like to know if I need to use filtered water etc if the machine already has a built-in water filter! I would hope not, I don't want to pay twice if I can avoid it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Have they changed the filtration on it? Can you add a photo of the new arrangement please?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They seem to have started to use the Claris filter on the Barista Touch so have made a carrier for it. I assume the filter carriers have all been the same on all of their machines so one type may fit all. Might not though.

https://sageappliances.co.uk/collections/ses880-parts/products/claris-filter?variant=4953675628581

There are several companies that fit more specialised filters to domestic machines. The one fitted to a Piccino for instance is rated by the manufacturers for 100l of water softening. The seem to be sold as having a 70l capacity. There capacity has to depend on how hard the water going in is though.

Will these things completely remove the need for descaling - highly unlikely.

John

-


----------



## steelartsa (Feb 22, 2018)

Well, I already have a Water-King electronic softener fitted and the kettle now only gets the tiniest bit of scale although the taps eventually get a tiny bit of limescale it's nowhere near what it used to be. When my Dedica used to demand a descale I knew it was preprogrammed to do so and not because it had furred up. As I said, I also filter the water using a jug so I would think very little solids would remain to fur up the DTP.

Does anyone know if a BE filter would fit the DTP? It looks like the old pre-Claris one but I don't know if Sage/Breville have changed the tank design.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

steelartsa said:


> Well, I already have a Water-King electronic softener fitted and the kettle now only gets the tiniest bit of scale although the taps eventually get a tiny bit of limescale it's nowhere near what it used to be. When my Dedica used to demand a descale I knew it was preprogrammed to do so and not because it had furred up. As I said, I also filter the water using a jug so I would think very little solids would remain to fur up the DTP.
> 
> Does anyone know if a BE filter would fit the DTP? It looks like the old pre-Claris one but I don't know if Sage/Breville have changed the tank design.


Think I remember @joey24dirt mentioning he got his filter elsewhere.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Think I remember @joey24dirt mentioning he got his filter elsewhere.


That's right I used to buy from amazon but it was the old system. I wonder if they are interchangeable?

OP do you have a photo of the inside the tank? Might be able to figure out if you can convert to the old system.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

steelartsa said:


> Well, I already have a Water-King electronic softener fitted and the kettle now only gets the tiniest bit of scale although the taps eventually get a tiny bit of limescale it's nowhere near what it used to be. When my Dedica used to demand a descale I knew it was preprogrammed to do so and not because it had furred up. As I said, I also filter the water using a jug so I would think very little solids would remain to fur up the DTP.
> 
> Does anyone know if a BE filter would fit the DTP? It looks like the old pre-Claris one but I don't know if Sage/Breville have changed the tank design.


Sage don't list all of the spares available by machine type so as the parts only appear on the BE pages they are very likely to be used on all of their machines -







that's before this update. Sounds like this wont be a very popular update. Just out of curiosity I looked around to see if the same filter was available elsewhere. I couldn't find them. It looks like an in tank water filter that are usually just fitted to the end of a piece of pipe.

John

-


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Original filters still available to order....

https://sageappliances.co.uk/products/water-filters-6?variant=41102154372


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought some of the original filters recently without too much of a problem - the package was returned to Sage twice by UPS stating invalid address. Strange as they do have the correct address and all that is needed really is the house number and post code, something that annoys me with mail order - there really is no need to have to provide a county.

These days from comments I suspect all of their machines come with the new filter. If some one scours the world for the same filter they might find it cheaper elsewhere or maybe Sage etc have it made specifically for them. I found some for the Piccino, exactly the same and much cheaper but the seller wouldn't sell to me. Manufacturers sometime restrict where retailers can sell items or maybe in this case the seller just didn't want to ship to the UK.

If 2 people live close they may find that the 2 styles of filter holder are interchangeable. I don't think the old style filters are softeners though, just charcoal. There may be a good reason for that. We have a hot water dispenser. Some are returned down to them producing a strange taste. The makers seem to reckon this is down to chlorine reacting with the plastic that the tank is made from. It's a Morphy Richards unit that holds way more water than others and doesn't have to be used with a filter. Our is used all day so the same water never sits in it for long. Tea tastes a little different but we are no longer brewing with water as hot as it would be straight from a boiling kettle -







we even have to let it steep in the mug for a short time.








Oh if some one else buys one of these dispensers I would suggest they descale it thoroughly as soon as they get it. I reckon that did change the taste. No guarantee given or implied.

John

-


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I emailed Sage support, they replied;

"The Claris filters will not fit on your machine as of yet. We are working on having the claris filters fit the older models. I do not have an ETA as to when these will be available but please keep an eye out on our website (I would probably say by the end of this year)."


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think I would rather stick with the old filter and descale more often than the machine will suggest anyway. I live in a rather soft water area as well.

John

-


----------

